# Oxi Clean



## Ernest T Bass (May 4, 2011)

There may be a procedure for using oxiclean to clean wine bottles, but I can't find it. How do you use it? Soak the bottles in it, scrub them with a bottle brush or just slosh it around in the bottle and how about rinseing them, one time, two times or what.

Thanks

Semper Fi


----------



## Runningwolf (May 4, 2011)

Look here:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13281&page=3


----------



## JLS (May 6, 2011)

How much of oxi clean to use for 1 gallon or for 5 gallon.


Runningwolf said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13281&page=3


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2011)

I use a couple of scoops in my mop sink and fill it up with hot water and 30 bottles. Let sit for a couple hours. Then use a bottle brush on the inside soapy water. Rinse 2-3 times with clean water, remove labels while wet, then bottle blast each one for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Good question. I have never measured. I just throw in a scoop or two in the water depending if I'm filling the sink or just a primary.


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2011)

Might also add that this is for used bottles with unknown history!


----------



## docanddeb (May 6, 2011)

I have seen people discuss using the "unscented" version for winemaking.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Debbie that is correct. I get mine at Home Depot or Sam's Club in 13 pound boxes.


----------



## Flem (May 6, 2011)

Debbie, I believe it's called OxiClean free. It's free of perfume, dyes and chlorine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 7, 2011)

I buy cheap genaric and it doesn't have anything extra in it


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2011)

Yep, me 2. About half the cost of the name brand product.


----------

